# hybrids?male?female?



## limelight (Feb 4, 2009)

wondering about the mbuna really but all would help
[/img]


----------



## MaxPayne (Mar 11, 2009)

The giraffe cichlids (Nimbochromus Venustus) look like females. The male would have a blueish tint on the face and fins and it would be very bright during spawning.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

As MayPayne stated the 'giraffe cichlids' are Nimbo. venustus. Although I believe they are still to small to show male coloration yet so sexing them at this size without venting them would be hard.

The grey/brown fish are Aulonocara species (aka 'peacocks') of some type. The one in the first pic left side might be a male as it appears to show hints of color. I am unsure though. If it is a male then it will color up a lot more, where as the females will stay the same color. But one problem with keeping peacocks with mbuna it might cause the male peacock to never really fully color up to its fullest potential or even at all.

As far as mbuna go... The blue fish with black vertical bars as well as the pale orange one with faint vertical bars are Metriaclima lombardoi, aka 'kenyi'. Males of this species will turn a pale orange with a hint of blue and the bars will continue to fade with age. Females will stay powder blue, but again their bars will fade slightly with age as well. Juvies are very attractive as they are bright blue with the dark black vertical bars as your fish are displaying now. The orange fish with a blue-ish anal fin is a Met. estherae, aka 'red zebra'. If I were to have to guess at its sex I would say female, although I am not 100% sure, probably around 68.94%.

As far as the two lighter beige fish in the first photo and that one in the last photo I have not a clue.

Good luck with your fish, and remember the internet can be a really good friend or a really bad one. Choose sources wisely.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

juss keep an eye on the kenyi....males and females can send your tank for a wild ride...what size is the tank?...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

juss saw ure other post sorry...wish i had a tank that big


----------



## limelight (Feb 4, 2009)

was told that the mbuna and peacocks would be alright probably because its 220 gal.??

wanted all male tank so i guess im %$#@[email protected] now. dont think the lfs will take the females back its been about 2 months maybe 3.

how do i vent my fish net them then take a pic and post it?????????? is there a venting thread i seen it in the glossary.


----------

